# [EVDL] 10,000 watt cold fusion reactor as gen set.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It seems to be an imaginary device, so I think we could deliver
whatever beneficial attributes we would desire.

I'd like to detect a neutrino burst from it before claiming nuclear
events; right now it looks a lot like a battery. If it's rechargeable
that's pretty good return. Maybe they're accidentally stumbled upon a
very efficient chemistry? It could look a lot like a PHEV running a
small turbine to charge batteries or supercapacitors. Then it
wouldn't be called upon for traction duties but could sustain the
energy needed for a commute. The one they displayed fits on a table.

My cousin did some tabeltop Tokamac work for grad school 30 years ago,
but he didn't try for fusion. He just wanted to know the math behind
random magnetic perturbations in the torroid.

sean


On Thu, Oct 27, 2011 at 12:09 PM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > http://pesn.com/2011/01/17/9501746_Focardi-Rossi_10_kW_cold_fusion_preppi=
> ng_for_market/
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lawrence,

Unfortunately much (most) of what appears on Peswiki is fiction, and a great
deal of it has to do with devices which violate the laws of thermodynamics. 
If anyone achieves cold fusion in a practical sense you will hear about it
everywhere. 

So given the fictional nature of this, then yes, it can do anything. 

Re your question: Is 10 kW enough to keep the batteries charged in a car
that consumes, on average, 300 wH per mile? The answer is yes. Any series
hybrid (with a smallish engine in the name of combustion and weight
efficiency) will have a constant, cross country speed at which the engine
can just barely keep up with demand. But the EPA urban cycle has an average
speed of 21 mph (and in my testing of the Zing!, I find this is very close
for the way I drive around suburbia). So in one hour, a 300 wH/mile car
will consume 6300 wH. A 10 kW generator will supply 10 kWh in that hour, so
the batteries will charge, and you will arrive at your destination with more
charge than you left with. (When I can't charge the Zing! POC from the
grid, I start out with the engine running, and generally gain about 20%
battery charge, say from 40% to 60%, in 20 miles. The Zing!
engine/generator runs at an output of about 3kW (4 HP) when charging. The
Zing! uses 100 wH/mile.) 

At higher speeds, the average HP requirement is higher. At 60mph, it is a
rare conversion that uses less than 20 HP. This would require at least 15
kW to break even. (If the generator were gasoline-powered, the engine
might need to be about 25HP, if it were an unusually efficient generator.) 

The Volt, with 80 HP, has a comfortable margin above this HP requirement for
60 mph. But HP goes up with the cube of speed, so you can see why a Volt
cannot drive continuously at high speeds when it has been running on
gasoline alone for a while. (That is the reason there is a mountain mode.
etc.) 

Regards, 
Ken 





-----
Think Big.
Drive Small. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/10-000-watt-cold-fusion-reactor-as-gen-set-tp3945038p3945423.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone interested in such a device should approach carefully. Too often 
such schemes have proven to be mainly intent on emptying the pockets of a 
few gullible investors rather than on actually bringing a device to market, 
if indeed the device is what they claim. 

I hope that's not the case here, but these kinds of situations don't have a 
good track record. Caveat emptor.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

